# Search & Apply for IT jobs remotely on Silver fern visa



## srout

Hi All

I am a new member in this forum and this is my first post. (so pardon me if I sound silly or break any forum rules)

I am planning to apply for Silver fern visa this April 2013. Assuming I get one, my gameplan is to search & apply for jobs online and once I get an offer, I would leave for NZ.

My question is - Is this a viable plan? Do people get offers by just telephonic or Skype interviews? BTW I m in IT 7 Yrs experienced, dotNET Technologies

If the plan sounds ok - Can somebody give any advice-tips to search & apply for jobs online remotely.


Thanks


----------



## topcat83

srout said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am a new member in this forum and this is my first post. (so pardon me if I sound silly or break any forum rules)
> 
> I am planning to apply for Silver fern visa this April 2013. Assuming I get one, my gameplan is to search & apply for jobs online and once I get an offer, I would leave for NZ.
> 
> My question is - Is this a viable plan? Do people get offers by just telephonic or Skype interviews? BTW I m in IT 7 Yrs experienced, dotNET Technologies
> 
> If the plan sounds ok - Can somebody give any advice-tips to search & apply for jobs online remotely.
> 
> 
> Thanks


Two considerations here: 

1. Silver Fern visas go very quickly! You'll be very lucky to get one. Plus, the whole point of a Silver Fern visa is that it gives you nine months to visit the country in order to search for a job. So if you're not going to visit, why take the chance of the visa from someone who is? See Silver Fern visas

2. Very few companies will interview someone who is not in the country. Even fewer will offer a position so someone not yet here. With your skills & experience, you probably stand more chance than most - but even so, it would severely limit your options.


----------



## srout

Thanks for the reply topcat83. The point here is I want to work in New Zealand. Now to get a "work visa", you have to have a job offer in hand. And to apply for any job offer, they mention the condition - "Must have the right to work/live in NZ". So there is cyclic dependency here....

With a work visa in hand (read SF), I can at least negotiate with the employers. I am not keen to leave for NZ without an offer because of financial reasons.. So searching/applying remotely is the only option... 

I know it sounds crazy  ...


----------



## escapedtonz

srout said:


> Thanks for the reply topcat83. The point here is I want to work in New Zealand. Now to get a "work visa", you have to have a job offer in hand. And to apply for any job offer, they mention the condition - "Must have the right to work/live in NZ". So there is cyclic dependency here....
> 
> With a work visa in hand (read SF), I can at least negotiate with the employers. I am not keen to leave for NZ without an offer because of financial reasons.. So searching/applying remotely is the only option...
> 
> I know it sounds crazy  ...


Hi,

Yes it's the classic catch 22 situation with a work visa - cant get a job without the visa, but can't get a visa without the job!
However, lots of people are successful, you just have to be patient.

If you are one of the lucky ones who manages to secure one of only 300 SF visas in the short 7 or 8 minutes that they will be available (because thats how long they take to be snapped up) amongst all the other criteria you must meet, you must prove you have access to enough funds to afford living in NZ for the 9 months, so it shouldn't matter that you aren't keen to leave for NZ without a job offer as you will have the funds to live here whilst trying to secure a job.

You will have 6 months from the date of issue to get to NZ before the visa expires so you could use this time to attempt to secure a post whilst still oversees but as topcat83 says, your options will be severely limited and the chance of you securing a post will be close to impossible.

It may be different if you have already booked flights/accommodation as this somewhat proves to an employer your commitment to actually coming to NZ.

Unlikely you will get to a position where you can negotiate with any employers. 
The majority won't be interested until you are here in the country and can be interviewed in person, especially when they know which visa you have.
They are all quite aware of the different visas and associated conditions.
In my opinion, if I was an NZ employer and had been contacted by a person overseas who was the holder of an SF visa, I would simply think....... You have the right to travel to NZ immediately to find work in person, so why aren't you sat in my office asking for work ?
In my experience and that of many people I know here, NZ employers prefer face to face meetings to discuss possible work placements over all other methods.

Good luck.


----------



## srout

Thanks for your input escapedtonz

Whatever you have said makes perfect sense. I might consider visiting NZ for interviews. I can perhaps get interviews scheduled from couple of companies before I touch NZ.... just to reduce waiting/searching time while unemployed in NZ..

Cheers.


----------



## damankumar

*qulification*

Hey i have completed my graduation in electronics engineering but i am working as dot net developer for past 3yrs.I like to know whether am eligible to apply silver fern visa


----------



## escapedtonz

damankumar said:


> Hey i have completed my graduation in electronics engineering but i am working as dot net developer for past 3yrs.I like to know whether am eligible to apply silver fern visa


Hi damankumar,

Only you can answer that by looking through the visa requirements and other basic criteria that a person must meet :-

http://www.immigration.govt.nz/migrant/stream/work/silverfern/jobsearch.htm

Regards,


----------

